# urgencia, emergencia



## Cecilia Noemí Alonso

Buenas Tardes compañeros, quisiera saber la diferencia entre EMERGENCIA Y URGENCIA, por supuesto desde el punto de vista de la medicina. Gracias


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Hola, Cecilia.
Bienvenida a WordReference
Urgencia: Lo que apremia (tiene más que ver con la cuestión de ser rápido), por lo tanto, una urgencia médica es toda situación que requiera una actuación médica inmediata. 
Emergencia: Un suceso fortuito que pone en riesgo la vida o la funcionalidad de alguna parte del cuerpo/situación de peligro que requiere una acción inmediata.
Saludos


----------



## Artajerjes

No estoy en el área de medicina, pero creo que aplica las siguientes definiciones:
** 
*Emergencia: *Es caracterizada por una situación inesperada que requiere atención inmediata.
 
*Urgencia: *Es una situación de salud inesperada que requiere atención médica inmediata.
La primera contiene a la segunda (que es mas especifica)


----------



## pejeman

Artajerjes said:


> No estoy en el área de medicina, pero creo que aplica las siguientes definiciones:
> 
> *Emergencia: *Es caracterizada por una situación inesperada que requiere atención inmediata.
> 
> *Urgencia: *Es una situación de salud *inesperada* que requiere atención médica inmediata.
> La primera contiene a la segunda (que es mas especifica)


 
Hola:

Entonces ¿si le da un ataque al corazón a un individuo que tenía 300 de colesterol, que fumaba como chacuaco, no hacía ejercicio y abusaba del alcohol no estaríamos ante una emergencia, aunque sí habría urgencia en atenderlo, para tratar de salvarle la vida?

Saludos


----------



## Servando

Cecilia Noemí Alonso said:


> Buenas Tardes compañeros, quisiera saber la diferencia entre EMERGENCIA Y URGENCIA, por supuesto desde el punto de vista de la medicina. Gracias


 
Te pondré ejemplos:

En un accidente actúas de *emergencia.* Se esta desangrando y si no atiendes de inmediato entra en shock y puede morir.

Ante un problema con un órgano que presenta una disfunción, (ej: corazón), es urgente conseguir un donador, pero puede esperar (según el caso), días, semanas y tal vez hasta meses.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Entonces ¿si le da un ataque al corazón a un individuo que tenía 300 de colesterol, que fumaba como chacuaco, no hacía ejercicio y abusaba del alcohol no estaríamos ante una emergencia, aunque sí habría urgencia en atenderlo, para tratar de salvarle la vida?
> 
> Saludos


 
En tu ejemplo, considero que existen ambas situaciones. El ataque al corazón pone en riesgo la vida de la persona, además de las funciones de sus órganos, entonces es una *emergencia*.
El colesterol era *urgente* que se atendiera para controlar los altos niveles, pero -aún- no podía hablarse de una emergencia.
El ejemplo que siempre ponen para explicar la diferencia es cuando necesitas ir al baño, te estás orinando encima  necesitas ir al baño, ¿cierto?... bueno pues esa es una *urgencia*... la *emeregencia* vendrá si te explota la vejiga


----------



## pejeman

tigger_uhuhu said:


> En tu ejemplo, considero que existen ambas situaciones. El ataque al corazón pone en riesgo la vida de la persona, además de las funciones de sus órganos, entonces es una *emergencia*.
> El colesterol era *urgente* que se atendiera para controlar los altos niveles, pero -aún- no podía hablarse de una emergencia.
> El ejemplo que siempre ponen para explicar la diferencia es cuando necesitas ir al baño, te estás orinando encima  necesitas ir al baño, ¿cierto?... bueno pues esa es una *urgencia*... la *emeregencia* vendrá si te explota la vejiga


 
Hola:

Es que a alguien que vive en esas condiciones, no es inesperado que le dé un ataque al corazón. Por eso no sería una emergencia. Es parecido al caso de aquél de quien se dice que murió de muerte natural, tras recibir quince balazos. ¡Era natural que se muriera!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Es que a alguien que vive en esas condiciones, no es *inesperado* que le dé un ataque al corazón. Por eso no sería una emergencia. Es parecido al caso de aquél de quien se dice que murió de muerte natural, tras recibir quince balazos. ¡Era natural que se muriera!


Bueno... puede ser sabida la alta probabilidad de ello; sin embargo, sería súbito, fortuito, lo que lo convierte en una emergencia.


----------



## pejeman

tigger_uhuhu said:


> Bueno... puede ser sabida la alta probabilidad de ello; sin embargo, sería súbito, fortuito, lo que lo convierte en una emergencia.


 
Pues para alguien con esos hábitos o indolencias, un ataque cardíaco sería todo menos súbito o fortuito.

Súbito es improvisto, que es (100) no previsto, p.p. de prever que significa ver con anticipación y conocer o conjeturar por algunas señales o indicios lo que ha de suceder,

Súbito es también repentino, que es no previsto (IR A 100)

Fortuito: Que sucede inopinadamente o sea, sin esperarlo.

Fortuito: Que sucede casualmente o sea por una combinación de circunstancias que no se pueden prever ni evitar.

En el siglo XI tal vez la circunstancia que yo describo hubiese podido considerarse una emergencia, pero hogaño, que sea emergencia, lo que se llama una emergencia, lo dudo. Por algo se inventaron los cardiólogos y las campañas de salud y las vidas de Hipócrates y Vesaglio no fueron en vano.


----------



## Chaf

*Me parece a mí que son muy similares. De hecho, yo he visto "Sala de Urgencias" y "Sala de Emergencias" *

Urgencia, proviene de urgir, o sea que apremia, que se debe hacer ipso facto.

Emergencia, proviene de emerger, o sea salir a la superficie del agua o de otro líquido; destacar o salirse de un medio o ambiente._
_ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _emergere_ (salir a la superficie).

Creo que es una diferencia semántica relativamente superficial, para efectos del procedimiento que se le practicará al paciente si se determinara que es una urgencia y no una emergencia o viceversa.

Saludes:

Chaf.


----------



## RockStar87

*Urgencia*: Toda aquella patologia cuya evolución es lenta y no necesariamente mortal, pero cuya atención no debe retrasasrse mas de 6 horas
*Emergencia*: Situación en la que la falta de asistencia conducirá a la muerte en minutos y en la que la aplicación de primeros euxilios por cualquier persona es de importancia primordial
Como puedes ver la principal diferencia es el tiempo que puede transcurrir como máximo antes de que el paciente sea atendido sin que se de una situación crítica.
Espero haberte ayudado!


----------



## astur_pecha

El problema surgió porque en Inglés se utiliza Emergency y la gente empezo a traducir por emergencia y no por Urgencia, que es como se dijo siempre. Ya sabes lo que ves por los ojos entre muy fácilmente, más que por los oidos.


----------



## evalunas

Hola a tod@s:

Estando en un proyecto de terminología médica, me preguntaba si alguien   familiarizado con el ámbito médico/hospitalario me podría informar sobre la eventual diferencia entre 'una emergencia' y 'una urgencia'. 

Son sinónimos los dos? O hay contextos/situaciones en los que el uso de una de las dos formas es preferido?

Gracias


----------



## jester.

Hola:

El uso de la arroba no está permitido en palabras como "todos". Abstente de usarla por favor, a no ser que quieras escribir una dirección de correo electrónico.

Las dos palabras "emergencia" y "urgencia" comparten un sentido que es el de un caso de accidente.
Además, "emergencia" tiene un sentido derivado del verbo "emerger" que no está incluido en la palabra "urgencia".
Aparte de esto la palabra "urgencia" expresa la cualidad de que algo sea de muy alta prioridad.


----------



## xOoeL

evalunas said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Estando en un proyecto de terminología médica, me preguntaba si alguien   familiarizado con el ámbito médico u hospitalario me podría informar sobre la eventual diferencia entre 'una emergencia' y 'una urgencia'.
> 
> ¿Son sinónimos los dos? O hay situaciones en los que el uso de una de las dos formas es preferido?
> 
> Gracias



En España la palabra tradicional es "urgencia".  La sección de los hospitales que atiende las urgencias se llama "Urgencias".  En algunos países de América se utiliza la palabra "Emergencia" en su lugar.  En el ámbito médico, "una emergencia" y "una urgencia", significan lo mismo (creo).

Aquí tienes las definiciones:
Urgencia
Emergencia


----------



## flako

jester. said:


> Hola:
> 
> El uso de la arroba no está permitido en palabras como "todos". Abstente de usarla por favor, a no ser que quieras escribir una dirección de correo electrónico.
> 
> Las dos palabras "emergencia" y "urgencia" comparten un sentido que es el de un caso de accidente.
> Además, "emergencia" tiene un sentido derivado del verbo "emerger" que no está incluido en la palabra "urgencia".
> Aparte de esto la palabra "urgencia" expresa la cualidad de que algo sea de muy alta prioridad.


 
no por ser una urgencia tiene que ver con un accidente.. puede ser como ya has dicho algo de muy alta prioridad pero no siempre es de accidente


----------



## jester.

flako said:


> no por ser una urgencia tiene que ver con un accidente.. puede ser como ya has dicho algo de muy alta prioridad pero no siempre es de accidente



QUise decir que esto era uno de sus significados


----------



## Katiamie

Hola a todos, al menos en los hospitales de Lima-Peru, he visto que se utiliza urgencia y emergencia para decir lo mismo.
Sala de urgencias /Sala de emergencias


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola evalunas, hola a todos:


    Creo que este otro hilo te podrá ser de mucha utilidad para formarte un criterio fundamentado respecto al tema en cuestión. Por cierto bienvenida al foro señorita evalunas.


Hasta luego.


----------



## evalunas

RockStar87 said:


> *Urgencia*: Toda aquella patologia cuya evolución es lenta y no necesariamente mortal, pero cuya atención no debe retrasasrse mas de 6 horas
> *Emergencia*: Situación en la que la falta de asistencia conducirá a la muerte en minutos y en la que la aplicación de primeros euxilios por cualquier persona es de importancia primordial



Hola Rockstar, quisiera saber si esto es regla general en el ámbito hospitalario? Es una definición establecida por algún manual de medecina? Gracias.


----------



## evalunas

Gracias Crisipo por el enlace, no lo había visto. 
Parece que los dos se comportan como sinónimos en muchos casos, aunque el uso de 'emergencia' es más frecuente en los países americanos, lo que probablemente se debe a la influencia del equivalente inglés 'emergency'.


----------



## mirx

evalunas said:


> Gracias Crisipo por el enlace, no lo había visto.
> Parece que los dos se comportan como sinónimos en muchos casos, aunque el uso de 'emergencia' es más frecuente en los países americanos, lo que probablemente se debe a la influencia del equivalente inglés 'emergency'.


 
Es raro, en México hay "salas de emergencias", pero la gente es llevada a "urgencias".

Y no, no es lo mismo, al menos no en el ámbito médico, ahora no recuerdo donde exactamente cuál es la diferencia, pero estoy seguro que la hay, más tarde "posteo" otra ves, ya que le haya preguntado a mi hermana.

Saludos.


----------



## Charly Morton

Hola a todos:
Desconozco el matiz en el ámbito médico. En el ámbito administrativo, la emergencia requiere una mayor inmediatez en la respuesta que la urgencia (esto es, se le atribuye un grado superior). Espero que te resulte de utilidad.
Saludos,


----------



## Artajerjes

Pues en mi empresa, que está dentro del rubro petrolero, aplicamos las siguientes definiciones:

*Emergencia: *Es caracterizada por una situación inesperada que requiere atención inmediata.

*Urgencia: *Es una situación de salud inesperada que requiere atención médica inmediata.

Es decir, la primera contiene a la segunda (que es mas especifica). En otras palabras Emergencia es más genérica, mientras que urgencia es más especifica (en el tema de salud). Entre ellas no hay implicancia de un nivel mayor o menor de relevancia.
Ya había comentado esto en otro hilo, pero no le dieron mucha importancia...


----------



## andrea_villamizar16

Me Gustaria Ayudar A Las Personas Que Tienen La Duda Sobre La Diferencia Entre Urgencia Y Emergencia. Soy Estudiante De Enfermeria Y Con Toda Humildad Les Digo Que Varios De Ustedes Estan Equivocados. Segun Una Clase Que Presencie De Ingreso  Hoapitalario, Urgencia Es Aquella Situacion En Que El Paciente Requiere Atencion Medica Inmediata, Ejemplo: Inafarto Al Miocardio Y Emergencia Es La Situacion En Que El Paciente Atraviesa Por Una Situacion De Peligro Que Requiere Atencion Medica. Ejemplo: Hipertension Arterial (cuando Hay Hipertension Se Administra El Medicamento Y Se Espera La Mejoria El Paciente En Cambio En Caso De Infarto No Puede Haber Ningun Tipo De Espera). Como Vemos La Urgencia Es Mas Inmediata Que La Emergencia. 
Espero Que Les Sirva Mi Acotacion


----------



## Jellby

Gracias.

Pero tiene que ser difícil escribir todas las palabras con la inicial mayúscula, además de incorrecto e incómodo de leer. Te recomiendo que traspases todo ese esfuerzo a poner los acentos donde corresponden.


----------



## yserien

Ya ha pasado varias veces, no es que lo escriba así con mayúscula deliberadamente, es que hay una opción en el ordenador,no sé cual que te hace escribirlo así.


----------



## roseruf

Tal vez haya diferencias entre países, no lo sé, pero en España, si no estoy equivocada, la mayoría de hospitales tienen dos "entradas": las emergencias y las urgencias. 
A grandes rasgos, si vas por tu propio pié, es urgencia (supongo que por lo del límite de 6h que mentaba nuestro compañero) mientras que las cosas más graves, el peligro inminente (y las ambulancias más urgentes) van a emergencias. Así que yo diría que en España lo más urgente es emergencias (emergente?? ;-)) y las colas interminables de niños con otitis, adultos con bronquitis, asmas y lesiones deportivas diversas colorean las colas de urgencias, no las de emergencias.


----------



## bb008

Necesitamos un Doctor, y Andrea por favor, no seas tan floja...


----------



## andrea_villamizar16

De verdad no se porque salen todas las palabras en mayuscula y acepto que no coloque los acentos en donde corresponde, para mi lo ideal era que se entendiera mi explicacion, creo que se entiende perfectamente y espero que les halla servido a algunos. por otra parte pienso que roseruf tiene razon al decir que hay diferencias entre paises con respecto a las urgencias y las emergencias... 
por favor bb08 explicame porque soy floja


----------



## seguriteca

Emergencia: evento dañino repentino que requiere de atención inmediata (urgente).
Urgencia: situación resultante de una emergencia.
Una emergencia nos coloca en una situación de urgencia.


----------



## GustavoD

*Términos médicos:*
*Emergencia*: Situación de peligro o desastre que requiere acción inmediata.
*Urgencia*: Situación de emergencia que implica riesgo de vida o secuelas permanentes.

En EEUU se usa el término emergencia como urgencia: que requiere una acción médica inmediata cara a cara con el paciente y que podrían ocasionar secuelas permanentes al paciente, o la muerte, si no es atendido en forma inmediata.


----------



## Aserolf

Pues en los hospitales de México sólo existe la *Sala de Urgencias*, lo que aquí sería el *Emergency Room*.
Para mí las dos palabras son sinónimos.


----------



## GustavoD

en el web de reeme.org en la sección /materials/Definiciones utiles en medicina de urgencia.pdf se encuentran diferentes acepciones del concepto de urgencia y emergencia según diferentes países. 
Lo que citas en el caso de México está referido en la página 9 y 10, la diferencia está en el alcance que se le da a las áreas de Urgencia.
En México existe una diferenciación entre Urgencia Real (riesgo de vida) y Urgencia Médica Sentida (padecimiento agudo con percepción de riesgo de vida)


----------



## futuramedica

Buenas! Estaba con la misma duda (tengo un parcial de clinica en 2 semanas) asique te dejo lo que encontré al respecto que me parece que corrobora lo que dijo Rockstar. La diferencia entre emergencia y urgencia es el tiempo del que el medico dispone para el tratamiento. UN saludo!          CRISIS HIPERTENSIVA                                                                        La EMERGENCIA hipertensiva se caracteriza por un CUADRO de Hipertensión severa (convencionalmente, pero no limitada) a una Presión diastólica mayor de 110 mm. de Hg.CON AFECTACION DE UN SISTEMA ORGANICO(Sistema Nervioso Central , Cardiovascular ó Renal ) a partir del cuál LA PRESION DEBE SER DISMINUIDA EN MINUTOS U HORAS.                                                Las emergencias hipertensivas se asocian con la encefalopatía hipertensiva ,hemorragia intracraneal , stroke y edema pulmonar agudo, infarto de miocardio, las crisis adrenérgicas , el aneurisma disecante de aorta y la eclampsia .Las emergencias hipertensivas ocurren con mayor frecuencia en hombres que en mujeres y con una mayor incidencia entre los 40 y 50 años .                                                                                             La URGENCIA hipertensiva representa un RIESGO POTENCIAL , que aún no ha causado daño a órganos blancos y permite que LA PRESION PUEDE SER DISMINUIDA PROGRESIVAMENTE EN EL TERMINO DE 48 a 72hsLas urgencias hipertensivas se asocian con las siguientes entidades :-Hipertensión maligna -Angina inestable -Hipertensión postoperatoria -Preeclampsia.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

roseruf said:


> Tal vez haya diferencias entre países, no lo sé, pero en España, si no estoy equivocada, la mayoría de hospitales tienen dos "entradas": las emergencias y las urgencias.
> A grandes rasgos, si vas por tu propio pié, es urgencia (supongo que por lo del límite de 6h que mentaba nuestro compañero) mientras que las cosas más graves, el peligro inminente (y las ambulancias más urgentes) van a emergencias. Así que yo diría que en España lo más urgente es emergencias (emergente?? ;-)) y las colas interminables de niños con otitis, adultos con bronquitis, asmas y lesiones deportivas diversas colorean las colas de urgencias, no las de emergencias.


Así también es en mi país. Y es una distinción importante. No imagino otra situación en la cual sea más relevante que la comunicación sea precisa. Si me pego con un martillo en un dedo, no debo preguntar dónde queda el servicio de emergencia. Si acompaño a alguien que está sufriendo un infarto, no puedo perder el tiempo preguntando dónde queda el servicio de urgencia. Para mí es relativo lo del tiempo, lo del período de tiempo que sea razonable. No todas las urgencias pueden esperar el mismo tiempo. De hecho, si se va a un servicio de urgencia, el orden de atención no es por orden de llegada, sino que se da de acuerdo a lo que evalúa el personal médico a cargo. 
Saludos


----------



## Yendred

✋
 HILOS UNIDOS ​​*urgencia / emergencia*
¿Cuales son los matices entre ambos? 
¿Hay que usar una u otra en expresiones idiomaticas?

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ACQM

Sin consultar el diccionario: la urgencia es urgente, es decir, es algo que se debe de solucionar rápidamente. La emergencia es algo que ha emergido, es decir, ha surgido inesperadamente. 

Muchas veces una emergencia causa una urgencia y ambas palabras son casi intercambiables, pero no del todo: si alguien tiene un accidente de tráfico y necesita que le paren una hemorragia que puede ser mortal, ha tenido una emergencia (el accidente) y es un caso de urgencia médica (su herida).

En Europa el 112 es el teléfono para emergencias: para policía, bomberos, ambulancias y protección civil.  Cuando llamas a ese teléfono de emergencias te pueden enviar una ambulancia que te lleva al servicio de urgencias de un hospital.


----------



## murciana

Aquí tienes un par de hilos sobre el tema que te pueden ayudar:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=252552
Saludos


----------



## Yendred

¡Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------



## Lord Darktower

Estimados amigos:
Haciendo una lista de prioridades sobre en cuáles situaciones actuar antes que en otras debido a su gravedad, me encuentro en la tesitura de no saber si una _*urgencia*_ merece prioridad a una *emergencia*, o viceversa.
Me gustaría conocer sus opiniones. ¿Consideran alguna diferencia entre ellas o piensan que sinónimas perfectas? Si no lo creen así, ¿cuál merece prioridad de actuación por ser más grave, y por qué? O dicho de otra forma para que me entiendan mejor: si están orinándose que ya no pueden más y quieren saltarse la fila del baño del bar, ¿qué excusa pondrían para conseguir colarse, que es una _urgencia_ o que es una _emergencia_? Ea, gánense el jornal.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Urgencia* en su semántica representa la necesidad de rapidez para atender un caso que no admite dilación en su resolución.
*Emergencia* semánticamente aluda a una circunstancia imprevista que hay que atender pero sin esa necesidad de inmediatez que tiene _urgente_.
Un saludo.


----------



## Duometri

Pardiez, milord, que sois bizantino.

Por decir algo, yo diría que una emergencia es más apremiante. La emergencia debe ser resuelta ya, sin posible demora. No hay tiempo para meditarlo o comentarlo con alguien.

La urgencia también requiere una acción rápida, pero puede meditarse y comentarse, siempre que se dé la respuesta rápida.

A ver qué opinan otros compañeros.

Suyo afectísimo éste que lo es.

EDITO. Me he cruzado con Xiao justo para decir lo contrario que él. Bien empezamos. Sin embargo, Xiao, consultando el DRAE dice que la emergencia requiere una acción inmediata, y que la urgencia es una necesidad apremiante, pero no dice que requiera esa inmediatez. No sé. Sospecho que milord nos ha hecho caer en una trampa saducea.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Gracias, Xiao; muchas gracias también, Duometri. Pero veo ahora que cometí la torpeza de no consultar previamente la existencia de algún hilo anterior sobre lo mismo. Veré allí otras opiniones. Gracias otra vez.

Edito: deberían unir este hilo al otro existente: En una sala de triaje mexicana (interesante palabra para abrir otro hilo) priorizan la _emergencia_ a la _urgencia_, corroborando de esta forma los comentarios de nuestros compañeros americanos.


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Triagemexico.jpg


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo con la etimología, estoy de acuerdo con las definiciones de Xiao.

"Emergencia" viene de "emerger" lo que aparece o "emerge" pero no incluye el significado de "apremio", "inmediatez", "inminencia"
"Urgencia" viene de "urgir" que sí incluye en su significado la idea de "apremio", "necesidad de ejecutar una acción con rapidez".

Sin perjuicio de la anterior, en la práctica se usan ambos términos como sinónimos e, incluso, *"emergencia"* se toma como sinónimo de "urgencia" y se agrega a *su* significado el valor de la inmediatez" y "rapidez" en el actuar o proceder para resolver una situación crítica, la mayoría de las veces vinculadas con el campo de la salud.


----------



## Maximino

Hola Lord Darktower


Tal vez le interese revisar este hilo de 2006 en donde se trató este tema de la diferencia entre urgencia y emergencia.

En mi opinión, una ‘_emergencia_’ es un suceso o accidente imprevisto o inesperado que puede o no requerir atención inmediata.


Una ‘_urgencia_’, en cambio, es un suceso o una circunstancia que requiere ser atendida con rapidez, con premura o prisa diempre.



Saludos


----------



## Pixidio

Más allá de la cuestión de su etimología, una emergencia implica una riego real de muerte y es una situación apremiante (p. ej.: un infarto de miocardio).
La urgencia es una situación que no implica un riesgo de vida real pero sí potencial y por eso es prioritaria a cualquier otro cuadro clínico -menos a una emergencia- (p. ej.: el tratamiento de una quebradura expuesta si es que no hay riego de que el paciente se desangre o entre en shock).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Está bien claro entonces que la mejor forma de saltarse la fila es invocar una emergencia urgente.


----------



## Pixidio

Lord Darktower said:


> Está bien claro entonces que la mejor forma de saltarse la fila es invocar una emergencia urgente.



Lo dudo, porque una emergencia tiene que ser una convulsión, un infarto o una hemorragia imparable y ésas son difíciles de fingir.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Emergencia_ y _urgencia_ se solapan, por ejemplo en el caso de diarreas, reglas, males de próstata, o vómitos. Dice lo mismo en relación a estas situaciones _tengo una urgencia_ que _tengo una emergencia_, pues ambas semánticas son pertinentes con el hecho a que aluden.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pixidio said:


> Lo dudo, porque una emergencia tiene que ser una convulsión, un infarto o una hemorragia imparable y ésas son difíciles de fingir.


Pero no lo lleve siempre al campo médico. Si está usted en su trabajo completando un expediente que no admite demora y le llega un compañero apremiándolo a que lo deje para resolverle de forma inmediata un asunto, ¿qué debe alegar para convencerlo, que es una urgencia o una emergencia?


----------



## Maximino

Pixidio said:


> Más allá de la cuestión de su etimología, una emergencia implica una riego real de muerte y es una situación apremiante (p. ej.: un infarto de miocardio).
> La urgencia es una situación que no implica un riesgo de vida real pero sí potencial y por eso es prioritaria a cualquier otro cuadro clínico -menos a una emergencia- (p. ej.: el tratamiento de una quebradura expuesta si es que no hay riego de que el paciente se desangre o entre en shock).




Sin embargo, a mi entender, si nos salimos del ámbito de la salud, la equivalencia entre ‘_emergencia_’ y ‘_urgencia_’ no es tan clara. Una emergencia económica o financiera (una falta inesperada de liquidez para pagar los sueldos, por ejemplo) no implica, necesariamente, un riesgo inminente de bancarrota, sino tan solo un peligro.


Una ‘_urgencia económica o financiera_’ requiere de atención inmediata.



Saludos


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Opino que hasta hace pocos años existía, al menos en España, una clara diferencia semántica entre ambos vocablos, conforme a sus respectivas etimologías. La edición nº 21 del DRAE definía _*emergencia*_ como "*Suceso, accidente que sobreviene*" sin más, o sea sin añadir que, una vez acaecido, se requiriese una gran presteza para paliar sus efectos.

Y eso es lo que veo que han opinado *Xiao* y *Maximino* en el hilo que hoy ha iniciado *milord*, coincidiendo con  ACQM y otros foristas que intervinieron en hilos anteriores unidos a éste.

Pero el caso es que, como ya se ha dicho aquí, el _emergency_ inglés se ha ido metiendo poco apoco en nuestro léxico de modo que hasta el DRAE ha tenido que claudicar y aceptar _*emergencia*_ en la edición nº 23 (no sé si también figura en la nº 22) con la siguiente definición: "*Situación de peligro o desastre que requiere una acción **inmediata*". 

Y eso es lo que hay.

Pues aquí lo dejo, porque después de leer tantas opiniones y tan diversas en estos hilos enlazados, ya no sabría decir si la emergencia es lo más urgente o si lo más urgente es la urgencia,  y perdonen el dislate.

Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Maximino said:


> Sin embargo, a mi entender, si nos salimos del ámbito de la salud, la equivalencia entre ‘_emergencia_’ y ‘_urgencia_’ no es tan clara. Una emergencia económica o financiera (una falta inesperada de liquidez para pagar los sueldos, por ejemplo) no implica, necesariamente, un riesgo inminente de bancarrota, sino tan solo un peligro.
> 
> 
> Una ‘_urgencia económica o financiera_’ requiere de atención inmediata.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Está clarísimo que el emergencia viene de emerger y urgencia de urgir. Coloquialmente tienen significados totalmente opuestos a los de la medicina: lo urgente exige resolución inmediata y lo emergente puede tomarse como un riesgo menor. 



> Sin embargo, a mi entender, si nos salimos del ámbito de la salud, la equivalencia entre ‘_emergencia’ y ‘urgencia’ no es tan clara. Una emergencia económica o financiera (una falta inesperada de liquidez para pagar los sueldos, por ejemplo) no implica, necesariamente, un riesgo inminente de bancarrota, sino tan solo un peligro_


_.

_En "emergencia económica" no se está aplicando el concepto clínico sino el "original": algo que emerge. Una emergencia financiera como la planteas puede considerarse una contingencia y no entrañar riego alguno.


----------



## Vampiro

Por supuesto que en una emergencia hay que actuar inmediatamente, eso es de Perogrullo.
¿Qué clase de emergencia se puede dejar para el otro día?
Bueno... tuvimos una presidente que frente a una emergencia actuó como tres días después, y así nos fue.
Una urgencia en cambio tiene mucho bemoles, puede ser urgente encontrar un baño, o tomar una Caca Cola, vaya uno a saber, hay gente para todo...
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

La emergencia, en el ámbito médico, hace referencia a imprevistos genéricos: Se acabó el oxígeno, se inundó un pasillo, se fué la electricidad. Estas son las emergencias en un hospital. 
La urgencia es un caso médico que está previsto dentro de la operación ordinaria del hospital, pero que debe hacerse cuanto antes: Una reanimación, detener una hemorragia, reducir una hernia, operar de inmediato. Cuando un herido entra por urgencias no es una emergencia: para eso está el hospital. La emergencia es no poder atenderlo porque se trabó el ascensor.
Saludos
Así lo veo, y creo que algunos foreros pensarán lo mismo.


----------



## ACQM

Lord Darktower said:


> Pero no lo lleve siempre al campo médico. Si está usted en su trabajo completando un expediente que no admite demora y le llega un compañero apremiándolo a que lo deje para resolverle de forma inmediata un asunto, ¿qué debe alegar para convencerlo, que es una urgencia o una emergencia?



Tuve yo un jefe que siempre posponía todas las emergencias hasta que se convertían en urgencias. Yo, en el trabajo, no suelo usar emergencia, porque "emerger", a mí, me "emerge" casi todo, lo que digo es "esto es lo más urgente", es decir, lo que necesita una solución más pronta, independientemente de su origen sorpresivo o no.


----------



## lavecilla

.
Una emergencia, según entiendo, puede requerir una actuación inmediata o no requerirla.

Para que la palabra emergencia nos evoque una idea u otra  necesitamos saber la situación de los hechos (lo que en este foro siempre reclamamos: el contexto). Si, por ejemplo, la emergencia se ha producido en una central nuclear, en un hospital, en una nave espacial tripulada, en un espectáculo al que asisten miles de personas, etc., enseguida captamos la gravedad de la situación y en consecuencia la necesidad de actuar inmediatamente.

Entiendo que haya personas que siempre asocien "emergencia" a grandes sucesos (¡¡Emergencia nacional!!), pero hay otras muchas emergencias que no revisten gravedad y no precisan por ello de una rápida  intervención, aunque por lo general sea conveniente, eso sí, actuar lo antes posible cuando se trata de reparar algún daño.

En cambio, una situación de urgencia en cualquier contexto es la que claramente no puede esperar, y ante ella es necesario actuar siempre con la máxima celeridad, lo que obliga, como se desprende de lo que indica el DUE, a urgir, apremiar, dar prisa, acuciar, compeler, aguijar, apurar...

Ustedes sigan bien.


----------



## Vampiro

Frente a una emergencia ustedes sigan actuando como dicen los diccionarios nomás… después no se quejen.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> *Urgencia* en su semántica representa la necesidad de rapidez para atender un caso que no admite dilación en su resolución.
> *Emergencia* semánticamente aluda a una circunstancia imprevista que hay que atender pero sin esa necesidad de inmediatez que tiene _urgente_.
> Un saludo.



De acuerdo. Dificilmente se puede explicar con más precisión o claridad.


----------



## Vampiro

Será el sereno, pero el uso de “emergencia” conlleva asociada una acción inmediata.
Si me dicen “Hay una emergencia en la sala de máquinas”, primero movilizo al equipo de emergencias y después pregunto qué pasó.
No se pueden correr riesgos con términos como esos.
La logística necesaria estará dada por las acciones a seguir, pero siempre hay que actuar de inmediato, dar los primeros pasos, las primeras órdenes.
Qué excusas puedo dar si me dicen la misma frase y yo respondo “Ahhhh… es algo emergente… bueno, ya veremos qué urgencia tiene después de almorzar.”
Y mientras tanto hay dos personas heridas sin atención.
La semántica para los estudiosos en estos casos.  Pero no los pongan a ellos a cargo de los equipos de rescate en un tsunami, por favor.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Recuerdo la última _emergencia _que tuvo mi tío abuelo Albert cuando un viernes por la tarde lo llamó muy alarmado Antoñito, el encargado de una enorme fábrica de muebles que tenía en la Baviera.
-Milord, lo llamo por una emergencia. Lamento darle una malísima noticia, un desastre, una tragedia: la fábrica está ardiendo por los cuatro costados
-Cielos -musitó mi tío atusándose el mostacho-. Qué disgusto voy a tener el lunes por la mañana.

Es verdad, qué importante es el contexto.


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro said:


> Será el sereno, pero el uso de “emergencia” conlleva asociada una acción inmediata.
> Si me dicen “Hay una emergencia en la sala de máquinas”, primero movilizo al equipo de emergencias y después pregunto qué pasó.
> No se pueden correr riesgos con términos como esos.
> La logística necesaria estará dada por las acciones a seguir, pero siempre hay que actuar de inmediato, dar los primeros pasos, las primeras órdenes.
> Qué excusas puedo dar si me dicen la misma frase y yo respondo “Ahhhh… es algo emergente… bueno, ya veremos qué urgencia tiene después de almorzar.”
> Y mientras tanto hay dos personas heridas sin atención.
> La semántica para los estudiosos en estos casos.  Pero no los pongan a ellos a cargo de los equipos de rescate en un tsunami, por favor.
> _



Esto que dices es evidente. 

Pero el lord preguntó por el ámbito laboral y creo que se refería a uno que no comportara heridos ni incendios. Mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con la medicina ni con verdaderos riesgos como una sala de máquinas con dos heridos, estoy sentadita atendiendo a los clientes y organizando el trabajo de mis compañeros, cuando quiero que alguien haga lo que le pido sin rechistar le digo que es un caso de urgencia. 

No suelo usar "emergencia". Aquí las cosas son más o menos "urgentes" y tengo más o menos "urgencia" en solucionarlas. De hecho, creo que si un compañero me dice que tiene "una emergencia" entendería que ha pasado algo realmente malo y que hay que llamar a una ambulancia o a la policía o algo así, no pensaría en un cliente enfadado o en un documento que se debe entregar a Hacienda ni nada propio del trabajo, por muy emergente que fuera.


----------



## Vampiro

ACQM said:


> Esto que dices es evidente.
> 
> Pero el lord preguntó por el ámbito laboral y creo que se refería a uno que no comportara heridos ni incendios. Mi trabajo no tiene nada que ver con la medicina ni con verdaderos riesgos como una sala de máquinas con dos heridos, estoy sentadita atendiendo a los clientes y organizando el trabajo de mis compañeros, cuando quiero que alguien haga lo que le pido sin rechistar le digo que es un caso de urgencia.
> 
> No suelo usar "emergencia". Aquí las cosas son más o menos "urgentes" y tengo más o menos "urgencia" en solucionarlas. De hecho, creo que si un compañero me dice que tiene "una emergencia" entendería que ha pasado algo realmente malo y que hay que llamar a una ambulancia o a la policía o algo así, no pensaría en un cliente enfadado o en un documento que se debe entregar a Hacienda ni nada propio del trabajo, por muy emergente que fuera.


Es lo mismo que les vengo diciendo a aquellos que argumentan que semánticamente “emergencia” sólo significa que es algo que ha surgido imprevistamente, que no requiere necesariamente una solución rápida.
Para mí es un término más fuerte, que requiere acción inmediata.
Y me refiero a cualquier tipo de emergencia, desde una emergencia sanitaria que obliga a cerrar aeropuertos, hasta la inminente quiebra de un banco; todo requiere acción inmediata, y quien así no lo entienda tendrá que asumir consecuencias.
Si un pelot trabajador me dice “Mmmm… de acuerdo al diccionario_ emergencia _es algo que no requiere acción inmediata, por eso no me preocupé”, ten por seguro que lo despido… si es que logran sacármelo de las manos.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

No sé si podemos ir concluyendo que hay emergencias que pueden esperar y otras que no. Pero no hay ninguna urgencia que pueda esperar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> No sé si podemos ir concluyendo que hay emergencias que pueden esperar y otras que no. Pero no hay ninguna urgencia que pueda esperar.



A fuer mía que es así.


----------

